# The double trouble thread



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi everyone.:wave:I think my old home thread is around here somewhere but seeing as I haven't updated it in ages I thought I'd start a new one. For those of you who don't know I have two standard castor rexes who will be 5 in acouple of weeks. They are called Ruby and Millie. Here are some of their pics to get thethread started.



Ruby's pics























































And Millie's pics





















Millie's the one doing the dead bunny flop:shock:



















Talk to the butt!


----------



## proxima centauri (Aug 2, 2006)

She looks like my Bowser 

Awesome pictures. Awesome bunnies. They look very happy.


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 2, 2006)

i loooooove that dead bunny flop and the last one with the butt, and the one millie stands up and look outside from her wood bars. soooooo cute!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:I LOOooooove Ruby and Millie. I'm going to bunny nap them and pet their lovely rex fur all day. *shhh*

____________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2006)

Your bunnies are darling! They look so happy. Very beautiful!

-Haley:inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 4, 2006)

Two very beautiful happy, smiley girls. I love how inquisitive they are 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!Nadia- no bunny napping!

Well, maybe I'll trade one for Misty.:wink:



Today is Ruby and Millie's 5th Birthday!:elephant::bunnydance::colors:

So of course I've taken lots of pictures!



no birthday is complete without presents






or a cake (which I've substituted with bunny cookies!)











Millie's pics

Any more presents in here?






I've got any itchy ear!






what's in here?






Mmmm, grass!:eats











Eating a piece of hay






Give me more cookies!






Reaching for her hay






playing in her box








Ruby's pics

My box!






My pipe!






don't make me work for my food!






What are you looking at?








Pics of them both

Eating hay






and again!:rollseyes:






grazing






and grooming each other








Also here isa video of Millie binkying! Shemust have beenenjoying her birthday!:lol:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Rubie & Millie.:birthday:

Very cute Bunnies.

Soooskaarty:

:apollo:


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 15, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUBY AND MILLIE!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::balloons::jumpforjoy:arty::birthday:


----------



## binkies (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I am in LOVE.


----------



## Haley (Aug 16, 2006)

:bouquet: arty:Happy Belated Birthday to the beautiful girls! :bestwishes:birthday:

Looks like they had a wonderful time..and I love the binky clip  :grouphug

They are just so adorable!:inlove: :group :bunnieskiss


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 16, 2006)

:banghead Oooohhhh, I'm so mad at myself for being late in wishing my 2 gorgeous girls a happy birthday. I hope that they had a great day - they certainly look like they did and as if they thoroughly enjoyed themselves !

Don't worry, Ruby and Millie, you don't look a day over 2 .

Bunny kisses, Jan, Pernod and Perry


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Aug 16, 2006)

:balloons:arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUBY AND MILLIE!!!



What absolute GORGEOUS (and very spoiled!) bunnies!! 

Better not let Harper see all those nice presents, he'd be on the next plane out to your place! :shock:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thankyou everyone for the happy birthdaywishes!:thanks:They had a great day although they kept expecting bunnycookies from me for days after!:disgust::rofl:

The weather has been horriblehere lately so as it was so niceand warm yesterday I thought I'd take some new pictures of the girls.

Ruby's pictures


















Millie's pictures

















And here are some pictures of them in their boxes that they like so much!:rollseyes: 








Millie looking for just the right bit of hay to eat.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've got some new pictures of the girls! Iwanted some of them in their new run but it's taking ages to arrive soI thought I'd take some today.

Ruby "How come I don't get to sit on this?"





Millie "Ooo what's over there?"





"What are you looking at?"





Grazing





Millie eating hay





Millie trying to climb on top of her carrier :roll: 





Begging for attention





Ruby





Also here is a video of Millie digging


----------



## naturestee (Oct 15, 2006)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


>



I love this pic! What sweet, innocent faces! They must be up to no good.


----------



## SugarGlider (Oct 15, 2006)

This is the BEST blog ever!!!!!


----------



## RapidsWannabe12 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow! They're beautiful! I definately want a Rex...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 15, 2006)

Aww thankyou everyone!Naturestee Ilove that picture, I don't know if it is just my two but rexes are soboisterous, in a nice way!They've winded me more than oncesuddenly jumping on my stomach when I'm sitting down!:shock:


----------



## doodle (Oct 15, 2006)

Aw, I haven't been here in awhile, and I suremissed seeing these two. I've always been so in lovvvve withRuby and Millie.:hearts Such gorgeous, fun-loving girls, andyou get some really good shots of them.


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 16, 2006)

wow you have great ideas for pens 

can you post a picture of the whole pen , so that I can see all the cool stuff that you provided to the buns?leaseplease:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 16, 2006)

Good to see_ *my*_ girls again,especially looking so good . They always seem to get on together sowell - did you ever have any problems with them, or have they alwaysbeen bonded?

Give those cute little noses a rub from me .

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Doodle, I'm glad my girls have made such an impression on you! If onlythe camera could show their true cheeky characters! :rollseyesI don'tcall them the terrible two for nothing.:toastingbuns

Shooting star, thanks! I made it out of puppy-pen panels. They caneasily be attached and taken apartso I can change how big therun is, it's shape and I canfold it away when I'm not usingit. Here is a picture from a different day so the toys are differentbut you can get an idea of the size.









Jan, they're *my* girls!:disgust::winkThey've alwaysbeen bonded, I've never had any serious problems with them,howeverlast year Ruby did start picking on Millie a bit andnot letting her eat but they're fine now, I just have to spread theirfood out over their hutch.:rollseyes At least they have fun findingit!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 16, 2006)

They are just beautiful! Hey, howexpensive was the run? Sure looks expensive. Iwould love to get one someday, like this spring.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Binkies.I got the run fromthis placehttp://pwsgreenline.co.uk/webstore/product_info.php/products_id/49Ioriginally bought the 8 panel run but then bought an extra 4 panels toadd even more space. They were quite expensive but very worth themoney, they can't be lifted or chewed through and are high enough tostop any escape attempts.


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 16, 2006)

wow , that looks nice! I already have a pen Imade myself just a bit smaller than yours butI don't have toys or anyboxes inside. I just place a table for shade and sometimes Iput some plants in it but I should get boxes and stuff like yours!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 12, 2006)

I've got some new pictures for you all!

Firstly these are from 2 or 3 weeks ago

Millie playing with her vine ball






and her chube






What's up here?






Ruby











grooming herself






And now here are some from today, you can see how many leaves havefallen in a short space of time! They're all banked up against thesides of the run!:lol

Millie scoffing her hay
















Ruby looking quite regal!






"Oh no Jess has the camera again..maybe if I hide she wont see me!":whistling






In her bed






anda video of her grooming her bed (she's a bit strange:craziness)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm5SIm_go4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm5SIm_go4I[/ame]


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2006)

Ah Jess, seeing your girls brought a smile to my face - I always love looking at them. Pernod licks her bed too :disgust:.

Jan


----------



## Haley (Nov 12, 2006)

Love the new pics. I just cant getenough of Ruby and Millie! They make me reallywant a rex whenI look at their soft beautiful fur and gorgeous features (be glad yourenot on the same continent..I would definitely be doing somebunnynapping )

They just look so happy and healthy. You do such a great job of keepingthem happy with all those wonderful toys and such. Lucky girls!

Give them kisses from me :kiss:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 12, 2006)

Jan- I'm glad they made you smile! I know theyalways cheer me up!Ruby's so strange about her bed, shewill groom it for ages and ignore poorMillie!:rollseyesMillie was playing with it the other day aswell, she was hopping about the run with it over her so it looked thebed was moving on it's own!:shock::lolOf course I _just_missed getting it on camera!:foreheadsmack:

Haley- Aww thanks! Their coats feel especially lovely at the momentbecause they are growing in their thick winter coats, Ruby feels like alittle sheep she's so woolly! (well, woolly for a rex!)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 20, 2006)

It's really frosty this morning so I thought I could get some nice wintery shots!

Millie "Argh Jess the ground has frozen!"






Ruby mid-air!






Ruby "What's up here?"






Ruby grooming her bed again!






Millie trying to graze






Closeup of Millie






Ruby "what are you looking at...






I'm trying to groom myself here!"






Millie munching on her orchard grass


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 21, 2006)

Lookit my girls :inlove:. They look so gorgeousin their frosty surroundings, but I notice that Ruby prefers to sit onthe towel to groom herself . I like the look of that orchard grass(so does Millie by the look of things ) .

Kisses to my girls

Jan


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2006)

Great photos! They look like theyre having somuch fun, even though its cold out. :snowflake:Its nice that you putthings down though (like the towel/bed) so they can get warm andsnuggle :hug2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Jan - Ruby is such a spoilt littleprincess and doesn't sheknow it.:disgust:"What? Sit on the cold ground? Don't be soridiculous!":shock:Also that orchard grass is from the hayexperts if you want to take apeek!http://www.thehayexperts.comIt's a big hit with my two, I have to ration them to a couple ofhandfuls each a day or the whole bag is gone at once!

Hayley - Thanks! They don't seem to mind the cold at all but I put downtheir hay tray, towels etc as they are rexes so do have thin fur ontheir feet and I don't want their little feeties getting cold! I alsofilled that cardboard box you can see up with hay for them to go in ifthey were cold but they preferred to snuggle up together in theirfleecy bed outside. Oh well!:dunno::wink


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 26, 2006)

Meet Sampson!






Don't worry I haven't been out getting morebunnies,:embarrassed:he belongs to my sister's friend. Shebrought him home with her for the holidays and was going to take myspare hutch to keep him in, however it was too big to fit in their carso he's staying with me for the next week!He is such alittle sweet heart, he loves cuddles and people. He also never stopsmoving!:shock:I only managed to get a few photos of himbecause the others were all blurred.:rollseyesWell anyway-here they are!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok sorry for more pictures but I am in love withthis little guy! He is just so affectionate, Ruby and Millie are out intheir run now so he's in his hutch but whenever i walk past to check onthem he begs me for attention. He is just so sweet, he sticks his headunder my hand so I have to pet him and he literally fallsasleeponce I start giving him head scratches.:inlove: How amI ever going to give this little guy back?





















This is him sticking his head under my hand!






Up close and personal!






I love his little nose!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 27, 2006)

Awwww! What a sweetheart.

He'll definitely be hard to part with. Hopefully you'll have lots of babysitting potential in the future.


----------



## Haley (Dec 27, 2006)

He is adorable! I just love his coloring (and how he has the white around his nose and everything). What a beautiful boy!

Have Ruby and Millie had a chance to meet him?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks Jordiwes and Haley. I am soooin love with him, he is just such a sweet heart! He seems so happyabout everything, he was in the run for 4 hours today and I swear henever stopped binkying!:shock:

Hehasn't met Ruby and Millie yet, although their hutches arenear each other they are angled in such away that they can'tsee each other. I also move the run around to different areas ofthegarden so Ruby and Milliearen't running on thesamearea as Sampson, they have separate toys and such and Iwash my hands between handling them so they haven't realised each otherare there yet!I mostly do it for hygiene reasons just in caseone of them gets ill to isolate it straight away and not risk passingit on but it also stops jealous bunnies!I pet-sat twogirlie bunnies in the summer and Ruby and Millie used to stare at themthrough the side of the run and would go mad it they saw that I wasgiving attention to our guests instead of them!:nono However I forgotthis evening to take of my gloves after feeding Ruby and Millie when Iwent to feed Sampson, I only realised when he started chinning mygloves and coat!:lolJealous bunnies!:disgust:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh wow! What a gorgeous boy. He is sooohandsome, and look at how he loves his cuddles :inlove:. Perhaps youcould tell your sister's friend that he eloped with Ruby and Millie,then hide him till she goes home 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 27, 2006)

Your girls are gorgeous but Sampson is awesome.I love the area your rabbits have to play in...they just look socontent (and spoiled?).

I know you'll hate to give him back.....maybe you can ask for visitation rights?

Peg


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't believe it's been almost 2 months sinceI posted on here, thats a record for a photo-holic likeme.So I've been out getting some new piccies of thegirlies.

The girls












Millie begging






Ruby begging (her face is soo hard to resist!:love)











This one melts my heart!






Then Millie decided to go dig in the corner:disgust:











"what are you looking at?"






"Aww man I forgot about the mud!":foreheadsmack:






Ruby checking out Millie's hole.






Ruby grooming






Millie looking a bit annoyed :rofl:






closeups of her eating pellets
















And her lovely little mouth!






Ruby getting some pets






Millie going into her pipe






"Why is this over my hole?"






Ruby playing with her food ball






Millie in the corner


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 20, 2007)

I also got some videos of them.

Millie digging





Ruby pottering about





Millie playing in her carrier


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pictures and Videos.

Did I hear birds in the back ground? And I curious aren't youafraid that the girls will dig a hole and escape under thefence?

Susan :bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Susan.Yeah you can hear thewildbirds, they are quite loud but I never notice themanymore I'm so used to them. Don't worry though they are only littlegarden birds, nothing that could hurt the buns!

Also I don't worry about them digging out because they never usuallydig and if they do they only dig a little bit, and also because Ialways keep an eye on them when they are in their run so if I can seethey are starting to dig I will block it off. If I am out with themlike I was when I was taking pictures I'll let them dig a little bitbecause they enjoy it, but I block it off if they start to did quitedeep.Don't worry they haven't escaped inyears,although Millie was like a mini Houdini when she waslittle.:disgust:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2007)

I LOVE your buns! I think I've saidthat before in this thread. I love rexes. Theyreally look huge in the pics. I think I asked this before,but how much do they weigh?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Snuffles!I love rexes too,they are such a great breed! I'm not sure on their weight, although asthey're standards they're probably between about 6-8lbs. Ruby andMillie are off to the vets tomorrow though for their myxi jab andcheckup so I'll let you know their weight then.I swear I'mgoing to kill that vet if he says Ruby hasn't lost any weight, she'sbeen on a diet for about 2 years now bless her. Fingerscrossed.:goodluck


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, that sounds about right. They are just beautiful. That may be the next kind of rabbit I get too!!!

Poor Ruby, why does she have to lose weight? Does he believethat she's at risk as far as her health? Justcurious. Hopefully she has lost a little anyway.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 20, 2007)

No she is fine health wise, she was just a bitchubby in her younger years.:embarrassed:Thats why she has her bigdewlap and 'bingo wings' as I call them.If you stroke herthough she hardly has any fat on her, she's all muscle!:muscleman::wink

I'll update you tomorrow, hopefully they'll come outslimmersof the week (and Millie wont have bitten the vet like last year!)


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2007)

Your girls are stunning :brown-bunny:brown-bunny :heartbeat:

I can't decide which one I like best...Millie or Ruby? Ruby or Millie? onder: I think I need more pictures to decide :wink


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love them both, no way to choose.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww i just adore these two little girls

Haha,i don't know who is who in this picture,but look at that beauty inthe back corner,it looks like she's giving the evil eye to hersister....that's so cute!






cheryl


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2007)

Love them!


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL GREAT pictures as usual. There'smy two sweet girlie poos. Millie and Ruby are looking asstunning as ever. I love how much attention they are givingto that hole they started working on. Every picture someoneis either checking out the hole or sitting on the hole. 

Funny bunnys.

And please - no more long stretches without our photo fix!!

_____________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (Feb 20, 2007)

haha, Cheryl and I noticed the same thing:






Is that Millie giving you the evil eye back there? 

I think Ive figured out how to tell them apart, Millie's face seems to be a little rounder. Is that right?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 21, 2007)

Aww thankyou everyone!:sunshine:

Minilops - Lol,I've been trying to decide that for 5 and ahalf years, it can't be done.:shock: They are both just too great intheir own ways.

Snuffles - :highfive::toastingbuns

JadeIcing - Thankyou!I happen to agree.:love

Nadia - Thanks, I know one of them is always sitting in it, as if theythink "Ooo if I sit inthe holeJess wont noticeit".:disgust:Lol, and don't worry I'll definitely be takingmore pictures as the weather gets nicer.

Cheryl and Haley - Lol, I love that picture too. I only realised afterI posted it that Millie was sitting in the corner giving Ruby evils."How *dare* she give treats to Ruby and not to me!":nono
Also Haley, yep Millie has the rounder face, the slightly more pointednose and is brown on her dark patches as opposed to Ruby's black darkpatches.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 21, 2007)

Yay, Ruby and Millie pics. Love the videos too,but then, I love everything about your girls . Hope their myxi jabsgo OK - make sure they get plenty of treats afterwards 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Jan!Their vet trip went well,they are both in good health. Also got them weighed, Millie is 3.04kgand Ruby is 3.11kg (which makes sense as Ruby is a bigger rabbit). Thevet said she is at her target weight and doesn't need to loose any moreweight.:happydanceI knew she could do it!Blessboth of them though, they both tried to climb into my arms whilegetting checked over and Millie literally climbed up me and was perchedon my shoulder!:shock:The poor vet looked a bit panickedwhile I just laughed and plucked her off, I'm used to their antics bynow!:tongutwo:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 3, 2007)

It was such a gorgeous day today that I had toget some pictures.I decided to put the girls down thebottom of the garden where it is all soil so they could have a gooddig, well I spent _ages_ clearing all the leaves and conkers fromthe floor then turning over the earth and setting up their run. It wasworth it though, I haven't seen them do that many binkies inages!And now onto the pics...

Ruby digging a big hole






Millie "whats going on in the street?"






Millie again






btw whenever there is mud around Ruby becomes the queen of flops. Shedigs for a bit, falls over, thendoes a full dead bunny flopbefore rolling onto her side for a bit.
















closeup 






look at her little muddy foot!:hearts






Millie "whats up there?"






Millie "bask in my beauty slave"






"hello Jess!"






digging






and a video of her digging





Also couldn't leave out my cat Ollie who was also enjoying the sunshine while helping me keep an eye on his 'little sisters'.








I also have to tell this story about Ruby. I stepped into therun with some treats for the girls, well Millie was snoozing in her boxso I called 'Ruby' and seeing I had treats she came racing over so fastfrom the other side of the run that she fell into the big hole she hadbeen digging.:laugh:Bless her, she jumped straight out againand came over to get some treats, I would say only her pride was hurtbut I don't even think she cared, she just wanted some food!:rofl:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 3, 2007)

Great pics of the girls (as usual)!

That is so funny about Ruby falling in the hole, did she lookembarrassed? I know it's not nice, but I laugh at mine allthe time. When Angel doesn't have a towel in her cage, whenshe's trying to clean her backside and she slides and falls out ofposition, I laugh. My husband always says "Don't laugh ather" all sticking up for her, cute.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 3, 2007)

Aww beautiful pics, not that anything else is possible from such beautiful girls!!:bunnydanceAnd boy!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2007)

I want these two.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 4, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I want these two.


Me too!....gorgeous girls :kiss:

cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Snuffles - Lol, buns are just so funny with their antics, I'm alwayslaughing at my two!:tongutwo:My neighbours must think I'mmad.:whistling

Michaela - Thanks! Ollie saysa special hi to you as you are one of his admirers.

Alicia and Cheryl - No bunny-napping please!:nono Althoughnow I think about it those burrows were getting pretty deep, they wereprobably trying to burrow their way to America orAustralia!:shock:*note to self, batten down hatches onhutches and runs*


----------



## storminstaffs (Mar 4, 2007)

wow what a lot of exciting pictures and video's to look at i've had a great time looking through this blog


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2007)

They are just so cute.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 4, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> They are just so cute.


:yeahthat:happydance


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 4, 2007)

I know myneighbourthinks I'm mad whenI'm outside with Pebbles. 

Mind you, I haven't had heroutside this year. Still too much snowhere, and I'll wait a little longer forit to warm up. Pebbleswouldn't know what to do if she had allthat dirt to dig in at your place. Andif she fell into the hole ... she woulddemand double the treats. 

Rainbows!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 4, 2007)

I, for one, want more videos of them!They are beautiful and I can't stop looking at them:shock:.Maybe a long video to satisy me:whistling?


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 4, 2007)

I love how bunnies like digging in the dirt -just like kids playing in mud, they love getting all dirty.Your girls have such a fun life with you, Jess 

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Mar 4, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Alicia and Cheryl - No bunny-napping please!:nonoAlthough now I think about it those burrows were getting pretty deep,they were probably trying to burrow their way to America orAustralia!:shock:


Keep digging Millie and Ruby..they're coming to Australia:sunshine:

cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 5, 2007)

Aww thankyou everyone!:sunshine:

Michaela, storminstaffs and JadeIcing - Aww thankyou!


Lol Pet_bunny, I think Pebbles would get lost if she fellintothe size of the hole Ruby was digging!:shock:

AngelnSnuffy - I'll try and get you some more videos of them, I wishI could have got some good binky ones at the weekend but I always justmissed catching them!:huh

Jan - Aww thankyou!:hug2: I know they are justlike littlekids, I'm always having to think of new things to keep them amused.

Cheryl - :disgust::wink


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 26, 2007)

It's been so warm and sunny today that I had totake a few ( *cough*..ok a lot) of pictures.I mean who canresist this cuteness?:hearts

Millie snoozing







"Jess you woke me up!":X






Ruby grazing






Millie "Hi Jess" Ruby "stay still while I groom you!"






Millie grooming Ruby






And again






"thats enough grooming for now!"






Sleepy Ruby











Millie checking out the tunnel






Millie "Ooo treats!"






Millie grooming






Tunnelview 






Millie






More to come...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 26, 2007)

Millie






"Bask in my beauty slave!"






Millie grooming











Ruby begging






got it!






Millie after rearranging her towel 






Millie's little mouth:love






Ruby looking extra cute






and again






Millie "got any food?"






Ruby and her *giant* willow ball






Ruby having a groom






Millie snoozing






And again






Ruby grooming Millie
















Ruby " Hi Jess!" Millie "Hmmppff"






Snuggly bunnies!:hug2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 26, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of Beautiful Bunnies. I always enjoy looking at your pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh me oh my to cute!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh dear. All I can say isPrecious!:inlove: I love your pics!!!!! I stillwould love to see more vids, and hopefully next time you catchsomething funny-that would be awesome.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 26, 2007)

I just LOVE this, hehe doesn't she look so regal!!:bunnyheart

Great pics as usual Jess, I love seeing bunny mouths, they always have little smiles!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone.:sunshine:

Angelnsnuffy - I will try to remember to get some videos for you nexttime, I was going to take some today but as you can see from thepictures the girls were in a lazy mood!


Michaela - I love bunny mouths too, they are just so cute!!:bunnyheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 27, 2007)

OMGoodness, just how sweet is that little face!!!

Wonderful pics, Jess. That willow ball really is *giant*, isn'tit? Is that green tunnel new? I saw it on Bunny Basics and see you canget bits to add to it to make a whole lot of tunnels .

Give Ruby and Millie kisses from us here, and keep the pics coming 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 27, 2007)

Lol Jan, she has the face of an angel, but don'tbe fooled by it!:tongutwo:I know the willow ball is massive,and that was the _small_ one.:shock:I've also seen theconnector things for the green tunnels on bunny basics,theylook great - I'll have to get saving up!Luckily I found thetunnel in my local pet shop, they only just fit through it mind. Fattyrexes.:whistling:toastingbuns

Kisses back from mine to yours.:kiss:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 27, 2007)

I have the big big willow ball too, I love how there's more inside so it lasts longer.

Jess, is the green tunnel any good? We were going to get it in Pets at Home, but it seems like it would split :?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Michaela wrote:*


> Jess, is the green tunnel any good? We were going to get itin Pets at Home, but it seems like it would split :?




Yep it is good, although a bit shorter than I realised, it is a finelength when in a straight line but if you bend it around a corner itbecomes quite short. :?It looks and feels quite sturdy thoughand I like that it can be bent into different shapes, also being ableto squish it down is handy for on a night when it needs putting away.I'd say if your girls like tunnels then go for it.:thumbup


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 15, 2007)

The weather has been so gorgeous lately that mybuns have turned into two little sun worshipers.So I havetaken a lot of pics of them flopping in the sun.

Pile on!






















Sleepy Ruby


























Sleepy Millie






More snuggling


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 15, 2007)

A few more.

I dug up some dandelions to try and make them a bit more active

Millie











Ruby






















And especially for Angelnsnuffy heres a video of Ruby flopping (sorrythis is as much activity that I could get out of them!:shock:)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2007)

There they are!!!!!!!!:inlove: As beautiful as ever! Super pics!! I was aawwwwing terribly.

Thanks for the video!!:hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 16, 2007)

Lol, thats ok.I was tryingto get some videos of them running about for youbut as youcan see from the pictures they are being very lazy lately.:disgust::wink


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 16, 2007)

These have got to be some of my favouritepictures! I love little rex mouths. I really wantto get my guys a bed like yours, I think Wildfire would love it.

*
*


> I love these ones the most! The mouths are my absolute favourite part of a bunny...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks, I know I loverexy mouths too - they are the best part about them!:bunnyheart

You should get Wildfire a bed as well, as you can see my girls lovetheirs! It's hard to get them out of it, I think I should really getanother one too. They both just squish into that one and it's usuallypoor Millie that gets squashed underneath Ruby!:craziness:rofl:


----------



## binkies (Apr 17, 2007)

I am soooo in love!!! I've never seen such comfy, squishy looking rabbits. Gimme!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Iam soooo in love!!! I've never seen such comfy, squishy lookingrabbits. Gimme!


Sorry, I've got first dibs:brat:. Hee Hee.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 18, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> *binkies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am soooo inlove!!! I've never seen such comfy, squishy looking rabbits.Gimme!
> ...




:roflmao:Now now ladies get in line, there is plenty of themto go round.I will however check your bags at the exit tomake sure you haven't smuggled any buns away with you.:disgust::wink


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 20, 2007)

Man - them's some LAAaazy bunnies. :bed:
AND SO CUTE!!!! 

I love how all they did was lay in the sun getting an early tan - they know whatit's all about. 

:bunnyheart

Nadia


----------



## Daffy (Apr 25, 2007)

Those two are really gorgeous rabbits, I just love their soulful eyes I think this pic is great


----------



## binkies (Apr 25, 2007)

That flower is for me!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 26, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> That flower is for me!


Me!:brat:


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 1, 2007)

snuggle bunnies!!! :hug:

beware the squisher. i hear there's one making the rounds. :halo

i so love that picture Daffy reposted.


----------



## Haley (May 1, 2007)

Theres my favorite rexy girls! They look so happy playing outside in the sun!

Gorgeous!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 1, 2007)

How come I missed these new pics :banghead.

Don't they look so relaxed and happy snoozing in the sun? Totallygorgeous, they are! Oh, and I live nearer then ANY of you out there, soI can get them first :raspberry:

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 23, 2007)

Now the bunny blogs section is back I thought I'd add some photos of the girls from a few days ago.

Millie chilling in the sun












Having a snooze











Ruby


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 23, 2007)

A few more to add.












Millie























Ruby


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh boy!!!

Yay, they are just gorgeous.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jun 23, 2007)

You have such wonderful photos or your buns, 2 very lucky bunnys to have such an awsome area to live and play in. Makes me wish we had more grass but it's all just sand lol


----------



## maomaochiu (Jun 23, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL bunnies!!!! cute and comfy and just gorgeous!!!

i wish my two could bond like millie and ruby


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG they are just too adorable!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 25, 2007)

Aww thankyou everyone!:biggrin2:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 25, 2007)

There SOOOOOO cute I want a rex now lol. Looks like they enjoyed their birthday! x x x


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 25, 2007)

I love seeing new pics of my girls . Look at Millie's lovely white tummy!

I hope they made the most of the sunshine - we are in for some rotten weather for the next week or so!

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Jun 25, 2007)

Great new pictures. As soon as I think that I can tell them apart, you post new photos adn I'm totally lost again. I can't tell them apart at all - I spent a while looking for differences, and I'm lost.



Nadia


----------



## binkies (Jun 25, 2007)

They are so beautiful! What kind of mischief have they been up to lately?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bracon - thanks, their birthday is coming up soon actually, August 15th. I can't believe my little girls will be 6!:shock:

Jan- Oh I knowthe weatherhas been like a monsoon lately, Ruby and Millie were _not _happy yesterday because I had to lock them in their hutch and roll down their water-proof sheet over the front the rain was so bad, if they had it their way they would just sit in the rain!

Nadia - Lol.Don't worry, I think Millie is changing her colour just to confuse you, I think she has managed to bleach her coat in the sun because it is way lighter than it was. As you might be able to see she has her 'racing stripes' down either side which really stand out now.:shock:

Binkies- Thanks, oh you know these two, always getting into trouble.Millie has been trashing her hutch ( I think she has a death wish for her vet bed:shock and nearly killing Ruby by throwing everything down the ramp to the bottom ofthe hutch, I've had to stop putting anything remotely heavy on thetop level.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 18, 2007)

Seeing as we've had a rare bit of sun and warm weather in this rubbish summer I thought I'd take the opportunity to take some new pictures of the girls. Unfortunately most are of Millie because Ruby was being lazy.

Millie snoozing in her pipe











Ruby enjoying a head scratch






And a snooze in the sun











And a few more of Millie


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 18, 2007)

There are my babies!!:inlove: As adorable as ever. Too bad you've had a bad summer so far, I hope it turns around for youand the buns soon! When it does? I'd like some more pics of those precious sweeties.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thankyou, and don't worry I'll be sure to take lots of picswhenever the weather is good, I love taking sunny bunny pictures.

Now, I can't remember if I have ever posted these 2 on here before but here are Smokey and Smudger (sorry they aren't the best pictures!)

Smokey






Smudger






I pet-sit these two little ladies from time to time and they are staying here this week while their owners are away.


And here is a better pic of them from last time they were here.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well....it seems I have taken on another bunny to pet-sit.:embarrassed:But who could sayno to this little face?:heart:

Meet Becks :biggrin2:






When I first saw him I thought - "omg it's mr Tumnus!!":shock:He is so sweet, he is a 5 year oldbuck who belongs to a friend of my mum's. He is so cute, so fluffy, and so *small*!:shock:

Anyway....back onto the pictures!











He is so curious, he came out onto the roof of the run (which is why it is wire) and started hopping about exploring!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG I WANT Becks.:heart: He is just too adorable. You are lucky I live so far away from you otherwise I would deftly Bunny Nap him. LOL

He looks so small how big is he? I'd love to see a picture of you holding him that way I can see just how small he is. Does he get along with your 2.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 30, 2007)

Aaaah look at him!!! :shock::adorable:

Hmmm, how on earth did I manage to miss the last Milly and Ruby update?:shock: Bad me.:X

They are adorable as ever though:biggrin2:, why did you not bring them to see me when you were in Ireland? :grumpy:


----------



## Haley (Jul 30, 2007)

Love all the pics! Your girls are adorable as usual. Ive gotten pretty good about deciphering who is who- Millie's face seems to be rounder than Ruby's.

I love this one:






She looks so wise.

And Becks is adorable!! He is like a little Tumnus. He looks a lot smaller though. I wonder if he's a lionhead mix? Very cute!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 30, 2007)

Your girls are so adorable! How do you tell them apart? :shock2:

I love all the bunnies you pet sit, they are so cute (especially Becks) lol

Silvie


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


>


I love this one, your girls are so adorable!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww thank you everyone!I'll try and get some more pics of Becks (and of course Ruby and Millie ) tomorrowas long as the weather stays nice. Also I'll try and get a pic of me and Becks for you Susan to show his sizealthough it may be hard, I'm the photo-taker in my family meaning I am hardly ever in them!He seems tiny to me, although that may be because he is half the size of my big rexes!



Thanks Michaela, lol, do you really thing I would have left with them if I had?:shock:I may have had to bunny-nap another set of sisters to make up for it...:bunnydance:he he. :biggrin2:Anyway I was in Southern Ireland so too far to bunny-nap (darnit!:X)



I was hoping you would see this Haley, Tumnus just popped into my head as soon as I saw Becks! I think he must have some Lionhead in him, he is so fluffy!



Thanks Silvie and ellissian, I swear my girls should be little bunny models -whenever the sun comes out they are like "look how pretty I am, take my picture!" It's all them really! I am just the willing slave who holds the camera.:rofl:


----------



## Haley (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you know how much little Becks weighs? Tumnus is about 3.75 lbs and I think he's on the larger size for a lionhead buck. The more I look at the little guy, the more I think he's probably a purebred lionhead, but maybe just a single mane. He looks very much like Tumnus- his body shape and everything- he just doesnt have as pronounced of a mane. 







And I think the color is called Broken Black. Now we just have to finda way to get him to the US


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 30, 2007)

NO Haley he needs to come to Canada to be with Daisy Mae.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have more pics of little Becks bun, but first a couple of pics of my girls seeing as they want to claim this as their thread.I haven't got many pics because they just wanted to sleep but I couldn't leave them out.

First my poorly little Ruby:hug2: (with her dodgy moult lines)






And Millie chilling in her box:biggrin2:






I also managed to catch this video of Millie playing with her empty Raisin box - she loves it!:biggrin2:






And now some pictures of Becks (soz I couldn't get any to show his size, but I'll try and weigh him some time)


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2007)

aww poor Ruby. Wonder why shes shedding more than Milly? She looks like a Tiger 

Becks is definitely a little Tumnus look alike! He looks to be about the same size and everything. I want him. Hes so dang cute!


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 31, 2007)

Becks is so cute!

I thinkRuby is probably shedding because she's sick and getting the meds. Likely she's a bit stressed by it?

They all look great though! How are the girls doing with Becks around? I'm always amazed that your girls take visitors so well. My guys would kill all rabbit guests if given a chance.

_____________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 31, 2007)

You always take such good pictures, Jess, both of your girls and their guests. Becks looks like a bundle of fun . And Ruby and Millie are as gorgeous as ever. Let's hope the sunshine lasts 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks, I know I feel bad for poor Ruby, she doesn't usually moult like this. She isn't actually loosing lots of fur it's just coming out in a weird pattern - I think she is turning brown just to confuse you guys so she looks more like Millie.



She is still sneezing and on her meds but on the plus side I've become a master at giving her meds quickly,I can pick her up, bundle her in the towel, give her the marbocyl and metacam and let her back down in just a few seconds which minimises the time she is stressed for which is good.Luckily her hocks are healing nicely so I probably can stop with the sudacrem and metacam soon.



Nadia - I don't think they ever realise we have visitors to be honest, they haven't reallynoticed Becks yet. I'm keeping him quarantined anyway (as Ruby is ill) so they only time they see him is when I am carrying him to and from his run when Millie gives him a good stare down.:boxing



Jan - I know the weather has been gorgeous lately - fingers crossed it stays this way. We are due a summer after all that rain!:shock:leaseplease:And I think you should take advantage of this weather and take some snaps of your two!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, eventually Ihave some belated birthday pictures of my two. They aren't my best as it started to get quite shady and dark as I was taking them (I prefer taking sunny pics ) but I think their 6th birthday needs commemorating with pictures!

Millie 











"A girl has to look clean for her photos!"






"Thats better!"






"Ooo, treats?"
















Exploring her toys







Ruby

looking annoyed :biggrin2:






"What's this hanging toy?"






"And this little thing?"






"Ahh I'm supposed to throw it around!"






"Food?"











Tiger bunny!:biggrin2:






"Hmm, any more treats left?"











And a couple of grooming ones


----------



## ellissian (Aug 17, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


>




Beautiful pics as always Jess!  I love this one. :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 18, 2007)

OK, I _*seriously*_ have to have these girls . They are just looking so good - love the moulting tiger stripes . And those little mouths just need a kiss . Lovely!!

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Aug 18, 2007)

Gorgeous girls! :big kiss:

cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you guys!

Lol Jan - they are staying here!:shameHe he.:biggrin2:I love my Ruby tiger bun, she is so funny! I just wish she would get better, I miss my healthy love-bug Rubes.


----------



## binkies (Aug 19, 2007)

Eeeeeek! I'm so in love!!!!!! Those faces just make me melt.


----------



## Crazyt123 (Aug 19, 2007)

> * style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff"*






IS it just me or dose it look like these two are planing to do something evil in this pic?Exspeicaly the one in the back (sorry I cant tell whos w:embarrassed:ho


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 19, 2007)

LOL yeah in the pic it looks like the one in the back (I cant tell eiather haha) is doing an eveil laugh "MWAHAHAHAH"


----------



## Crazyt123 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> LOL yeah in the pic it looks like the one in the back (I cant tell eiather haha) is doing an eveil laugh "MWAHAHAHAH"


That what I was thinking you can just see her rubbin her paws together laughing like evil thinking of there plans to jump thier owner the next time she has treats!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Crazyt123 wrote: *


> *Phinnsmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL yeah in the pic it looks like the one in the back (I cant tell eiather haha) is doing an eveil laugh "MWAHAHAHAH"
> ...



Yes I love that picture, I think Millie (at the back) is planning to do something very evil to Ruby!:duel

:laugh:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have more pictures already!:embarrassed:But the weather was lovely and sunny so I had to make the most of it! 

Firstly, my poorly bun Ruby (although she certainly wasn't acting poorly today!)





















I looovvvee this picture!











Playing in her new box











"Hello, would you like to come in?":biggrin2:








I'll put Millie's pics on the next post.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 22, 2007)

My mum took these pics of me and Millie, I would have left them off but I thought they were cute, so here you go!











And in her run






She is such a little poser!






flop from the front...






...and the back! (she has such furry feet for a rex - way furrier than Ruby's!)






"A girl needs to groom herself to keep looking this good!"






Action shot!






playing in the other box








I promise that it will be for a while!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in bunny love! They are so adorable! They seem to have terrific personalities! I want a standard rex so bad! One day I'll have one!

Bo grooms his blankies (those are his beds) and fluffs all blankies! He just gets so annoyed because no one seems to fluff blankies the proper way!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 24, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> My mum took these pics of me and Millie, I would have left them off but I thought they were cute, so here you go!


This is a gorgeous picture and I can't decide which of you is prettier:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Bo B Bunny, ha ha that is so funny that Bo grooms his blankies as well! :rofl:Maybe it's a castor rex thing?You'll have to get a standard rexone day- there is more of them to love.I have to admit to never having met a mini rex, but they look tiny in photos!:shock: (which reminds me - we need more Bo photos!!)

Thanks Tundrakatiebean - I love that photo, it is so sweet. Although I think Millie is the prettier!I'm not sure if you can really see in that photo but Millie has the most gorgeous eyes, she has dark fur around them with long flicky bits so it looks like she is wearing eye liner and mascara! I call them her mini mouse eye lashes.


Now for an update : Ruby and Millie are living indoors for a couple of days (well...during the day anyway!) as we are getting one of 2 _massive _trees at the bottom of my garden cut down (it has tree rot so the council just organised for it to be done!:shock. Anyway the noise is ridiculous and I didn't want my girls to be scared by that so I have made them a small pen in our study (they are playing by my feet now ).

The pen (please excuse the mess, this is the room in our house where we dump everything, I think it's the only reason the buns were allowed in here )






Ruby sunning herself






And the reason why they don't come in much 1) they poop all over indoors (but not outdoors!:?) and 2) when they are inside all they do is laze around!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 24, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> And the reasons why they don't come in much 1) they poop all over indoors (but not outdoors!:?) and 2) when they are inside all they do is laze around!



1) there's more area to claim away from you :biggrin2:

2) it's what most people do inside too


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 24, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And the reasons why they don't come in much 1) they poop all over indoors (but not outdoors!:?) and 2) when they are inside all they do is laze around!
> ...


Ha ha, too true!:rofl:I swear Ruby and Millie have some kind of master plan, first they have taken over the _entire _garden and garage (with their toys :biggrin2 and now they are moving in on the house too!Ollie the cat wont be happy, the house is his harem!:whistling


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 24, 2007)

I showed my daughter the pictures of your girls this morning before school. She said she wanted to go overseas and grab them! She loves how adorable they are and the photos of them sleeping and playing together just really got to her! 

That one photo looks like someone is thinking of jumping over the pen onto something in the house.....


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 24, 2007)

Aww thank you Bo B Bunny, and thank your daughter too, she sounds so sweet!:hug2:Ruby and Millie are happy to provide photos whenever needed.


----------



## Jenson (Aug 24, 2007)

Aww, I love the new photos! Millie and Ruby are the most gorgeous Rex girls, I think Jay wants them to be his new girlfriends. 

I love their colour too, they make me want castors! 

Ruby doesn't look half as bad as Jay with the shedding, he's just a giant cloud of Rex hair!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


>



:bigtears:Wow, looking back on this thread is even harder then I had imagined. I never dreamed those would be the last few photos I took of my beautiful girl.:cry4:I miss you more than you will ever know Ruby.:in tears:



It's taken me several tries to do this - but I have photos and I will post them. This is Millie's thread too and I have to celebrate her life.:tears2:



Her usual 'recluse' spot 











Scary bun :shock:






Her cute, button nose!






Her stripy feet!






And her gorgeous ears!






And a few more


























Also - here is Millie's 'friend'- our chicken Ginger. At the beginning of the summer our other hen past away, and now the twolonely animals that were left behindseem to have striked up a surprising friendship. (Ginger will often be seenperching on Millie's run looking into her hutch, or circling around her grass run if Millie is in it.)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 30, 2007)

And here area few snaps of Ben from his photo shoot yesterday.This little guy is growing up so fast, I think he may turn out to be quite big.:shock:His new owners have almost finished his hutch and run so he will be moving out soon. Although it will be sad to see him go, he is going to a great new home, and it opens up a spare hutch for another bun who may come totry and befriendMillie.:whistling

Also, Ben went to the vetsyesterday for his VHD vaccination and I chatted to the vets about my worries over his teeth (as I have heard dwarf lops - which I suspect he is - can be common to having teeth troubles). Anyway the vet gave his teeth a full check for me and said there are some mild spurs which may be a problem, so I need to make sure I (and his future owner) really push the hay.:?

Anyway - onto the pictures!


----------



## m.e. (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those :hug: Millie is such a beautiful girl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 30, 2007)

It's very sad to go back and see Ruby, but it's also in a way happy. It's like seeing someone who had a long life filled with family and friends...... because she did. 

Millie is absolutely precious! I love this photo of her! LOL! 








Ben is really cute. I know he'll be happy in his new home too - and you know them which is great!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you both.:hug:


----------



## Haley (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful pics, Jess. Its still so hard to see Millie without her other half. I missRuby so much.

Millie looks like shes coping though, and looks as beautiful as ever. I love this one:






She looks so cozy in the sunlight. 

Thinking of you both ink iris:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 1, 2007)

I love that pic too! Eventhough he's a mini-rex, Bo lays like that and his little white tail flips up like that real high when he's really happy/comfy/enjoying a back scratch.

I can almost tell how Millie acts from knowing Bo..... just their movements and attitude.

Bo would be hidden in that box like Millie - only letting the sun shine on his nose LOL!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Beautiful pics, Jess. Its still so hard to see Millie without her other half. I missRuby so much.




I know Haley, me too. It kills me seeing Millie and knowing Ruby isn't there, ready to pounce on me wanting treats,or sneak up behind me trying to get me to play with her.:cry4:It still doesn't seem real that she's gone.:tears2:



Thank you BBB, lol, yep it sounds like our two rexy bunsters are the same.Although Millie isa recluse these days which is why she is either in her box, or under her chair.:?These days she just prefers to be left alone, howeverat least she has moved on from her 'anger' stage. I'm sick of being covered in scratches!:shock::duel


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 1, 2007)

I didn't know you had a chicken :shock:. How sweet that they have developed a friendship, even if it is born out of loneliness.

It is sad to see Millie on her own, but she is looking well. I know how hard it is when you are used to seeing two together, grooming and just hanging together.

Ben is such a lovely boy. I am so pleased he has got a good home to go to, and you will be able to keep in touch with how he is doing.

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you Jan. Yep - Ginger the chicken. Our old one was called Babs (like 'Ginger and Babs' out of chicken run.). She's a sweet old thing really - although she is always following us around and trying to get into the house.:shock:

Sorry for the photo overload guys, but Millie seems to be making a real improvement this week so I want to celebrate with pictures!:biggrin2:She still isn't herself, but she is getting better everyday and actually _enjoys _human company again.

Firstly - there is no better way to get to a rabbit heart then...er...sharing your apple with her!:whistling (don't worry she only had a few nibbles)

"Hmmm apples!"






"Ok, I'll come see you now"






"Don't make me reach!"






"Got any more?":biggrin2:






I burst out laughing at this, because Millie tried to get into her hay basketbut it fell over onto her.:rofl: Unfortunately I missed the action shot - but here is an after shot.






My posing girl 






More to come...:dancingorig:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 7, 2007)

Millie getting ready to throw her straw plait






"Where did it go?":dunno






Looking cute!






Don't pull ugly faces Millie - if the wind changes it will stay like that!:biggrin2:






"Hmm what's this?"






With her teddy friend






Her cute ickle mouth!:love:






And up on her basket


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 7, 2007)

Also - today is exactly one month since Ruby was put to sleep.I can't believe it has passed so quickly.

These photos really make me want to cry, but I feel I should post them up now I feel I have the strength to. They were taken just a few days before Rubypassed away, andshow just how thin Ruby was.:in tears:I think I may have posted them before - but I want them here as well. 











and the videos

















Binkie free Ruby - there isn't a minute in the day that goes by when I don't think of you.:bigtears::rainbow:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 7, 2007)

Millie is is so adorable. She does look like she is getting happier 

Thank you for posting the 1 month tribute pictures, they were very heatwarming. I know it was hard to post those :hug:


----------



## m.e. (Oct 7, 2007)

Binky Free, sweet Ruby :rainbow:

:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, how bittersweet are those pics of Ruby ? You could really see a difference in her size when you see her next to Millie.

Look at my girl Millie!!! I am counting the days, Jess :biggrin2: (will pm you soon to find out the details )

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you guys.:hug2:I know, those photos always make me cry to see how skinny she was, yet they are heartwarming in a way to know that when I took them Ruby was still fighting and enjoying life. She never gave up, my girl.:hug:



Jan - ha ha, you're not as excited as me.I'll be arriving about 2 hours early so I can spend time playing with Pernod and Shadow!:whistling:innocentYou also may be quite scaredby all the stuff Millie comes with.:shockspoilt girly- she loves all her blankies, teddies, fleecy beds, chew toys, rattles etc!:biggrin2


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 7, 2007)

Is there a bunny-sitting plan going on? hehe


----------



## Haley (Oct 7, 2007)

Wait, are you bunnysitting Millie, Jan?! Im so jealous. That will be too much cuteness in one house!

Jess, I cant believe its been a month. It seems like it was just yesterday. I still miss Ruby so much. I hope you know how much we all loved her. She was such an amazing and beautiful spirit.

Millie looks like shes doing well. What a brave girl she is. I love this one:







Kisses to you Millie. We love you girl :big kiss:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh Jess, I love each and every photo! You know these two were always by favorite. I'm so glad to hear Millie is doing better. I know you're so happy about that.

This pic is my favorite, silly girl!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 8, 2007)

:brat:Hee hee! Guess who's bunny sitting Millie :biggrin2::biggrin2:

Yep, I am going to have the pleasure of Millie's company while Jess has a well deserved break, and I am soooo looking forward to it (shame Ruby isn't coming as well )

Jess, Pernod and Shadow are going to be so jealous when they see all the toys Millie has, I bet I'll be getting the Butt BIG time 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 8, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Jess, Pernod and Shadow are going to be so jealous when they see all the toys Millie has, I bet I'll be getting the Butt BIG time



Ha ha - well at the rate Millie is eating/destroying her toys they may be all gone soon!:shock: I think I'll have to make another order from the hay expertssoon (Hmmm...maybe I should get a few things for your two as a thanks for letting Millie stay!)

Yep - Jan is doing me the massive favour of pet-sitting Millie while I am on my holidays, although I'm a bit worried that Jan will spoilMillie a bit_too _much and she wont want to come home!:biggrin2:



Thank you everyone for your replies.:hug:It was very sad yesterday to know that my dear Ruby has been gone one whole month, yet Millie seemed to know which weekend to start cheering up and really helped me get through it. I love my girl!:bunnyhug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 8, 2007)

Jan, YOU LUCKY DOG! Getting to sit Millie. Please, Please get some pics. When do you get her and how long will you be watching her? Yay, this is exciting.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 8, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Jan, YOU LUCKY DOG! Getting to sit Millie. Please, Please get some pics. When do you get her and how long will you be watching her? Yay, this is exciting.



I'm going away not next Saturday, but the Saturday after (the 20th I think) and coming back theSaturday after (the 27th), so Millie gets to stay with Jan for a whole week!

And yep Jan, I expect lots of piccies so I can see what my girl has been up to on her holidays!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh how fun! Isn't it great when you can trust someone with the bunnies! That's one of the reasons I hate leaving home for more than a day! LOL! Nobody will take care of my bunnies like I do! 



Millie is beautiful.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL! Eat your heart out everyone - I GET TO CUDDLE MILLIE for a whole week . I am sure we will be getting plenty of photos, so don't worry .

I have told Pernod and Shadow that they have a friend coming to stay - in fact, I've told all my friends, workmates, family etc etc... that Millie is coming 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Nobody will take care of my bunnies like I do!



Thanks BBB. I know Jan will spoil Millie rotten! he he


LOL Jan - are you counting down the days? Not long now!I've been telling Millie about her holiday home and holiday mummy, whom she has to be good for!And lucky for you Millie is finally starting to cheer up and act like her old self -so hopefully by the time you have her, she will beback to being theplayful, friendly (and attitude packed) Millie that we all know and love.:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh I know she will too! You'll come home and Millie will be like "uhh this is what the slave will do things_now_......."


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, Jess, your blog was buried. I'd love to see a bunch of pics of Ms Millie when you get a chance. She makes me smile. That pic you put in the infirmary thread was just darling:inlove:. More please.:hug:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 1, 2007)

Lol Crystal - I'm sorry I'll try and get some soon!:embarrassed:Unfortunately all my indoor pics come out rubbish and I haven't had the chance to grab any outdoor ones yet. I promise I'll try soon!


----------



## binkies (Dec 1, 2007)

I can't wait until you do! I just love that beautiful face.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok guys - got some pictures for you!:biggrin2:

I decided to get some Christmassy shots of Millie - well, half were blurred or of her attacking the set,:foreheadsmack:but I did get some good ones - so here you go!





































More to come...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 9, 2007)

I love these! "hello Santa!"






" got any presents in that bag for me?":biggrin2:


















I also got a couple of Ollie as he felt left out!

Sorry for the scary eyes!:shock:






He he, he started tapping off the ornaments!













:biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, and now a surprise for you...guess who I am pet-sitting?Bennie!:biggrin2:I have missed this little guy!





































I love these - he was busy exploring and jumped into a box he shouldn't have!:shame






"Argh I can't get out!"






Gumpy!:grumpy:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 9, 2007)

Great pictures of Millie and Bennie. 

I think youshould tell the owner of Bennie he ran away and keep him. LOL He's a real doll. 

Susan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol - believe me Susan I am tempted too!Unfortunately his owner is picking him up tonight - I'm going to miss the little guy! 

Hmmm, I wonder if she'll believe that he ran away...onder::biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 10, 2007)

Aww Jess, I LOVE the pictures. There are some lovely ones of Millie that would make great Christmas cards . And as for that Ben, what an adorable boy he has grown into - love that grumpy face . Shame that he has to go back:?.

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 10, 2007)

I know Jan I was just thinking about making a few into Christmas cards, which reminds me.:mail2::biggrin2:

I'm also trying to decide which one to enter in the Christmas photo phile competition...hmmmonder:If only it would snow and I could get some more Christmassy ones!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 10, 2007)

It's pictures like this that make me go...awwwwww






Look at that little bunny mouth....he's just the cutest! 

Cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you for the new pics, Jess! I love them:inlove:. 

Bennie is real cute, that must have been fun sitting him.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 10, 2007)

If Bennie hasn't gone home yet Jess...just pop him in a parcel package and send him right on over to me....then it's left to you to explain to the owners where their bunny went.























:big wink:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 11, 2007)

I know Cheryl - I just love his mouth! Its so hard to get pictures of though - he never stays still!:shock:I'm afraid I can't send him over though, he's been stolen by me - Oh um...I mean he's gone home of course!:innocent:big wink:



Thanks Crystal - I'm glad you like them. Hopefully I'll be taking a lot more pictures after Christmas as I *think* I might be getting a fancy camera. Fingers crossed!:biggrin2:


----------



## Jenson (Dec 23, 2007)

Saw this and thought of you!






Is that where their names came from, I wonder?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 24, 2007)

No - just a strange coincidence!I love that it is a company name though, this way hopefully people wont forget about my darling girlie.

Gawd I miss Ruby.:in tears:


----------



## Jenson (Dec 25, 2007)

I don't think anyone here will ever be able to forget Ruby. :hug:

She and Millie are two of my favourite buns, the prettiest pair of Rex girlies ever! 

I rarely post 'rainbow bridge' posts because I can't stop myself crying, but when Ruby passed I with my boyfriend and I started crying telling him about her! I felt silly, but I know I wasn't the only one, which shows how much she was loved by everyone here.

I'm welling up now! 

Hope you and Millie have a great Christmas day.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm welling up to!:tears2:Thank you Jenson, that means so much to me.:hugsquish:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh - and Merry Christmas from Millie and I!:hug:


----------



## Haley (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you and Millie! I love all the holiday pictures.

That is so cool about that brand- what a strange coincidence! 

PS. Jess, we will never forget about Ruby. She was so special to us all.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you Haley, that means a lot.:hug:

I thought I'd post up some pictures of Millie enjoying her Christmas morning. I got a new camera for Christmas (the Canon S5 IS) which I am still getting the hang of - but so far I love it!I think Millie is sick of having her picture taken though! :whistling
















This one really makes me laugh!






Enjoying her pressies





















"Christmas is tiring!"













And here is onefrom just before which I thought was cute!


----------



## Jenson (Dec 26, 2007)

Awww bless her. She is so beautiful. Looks like she enjoyed herself!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG, Jess. Millie is just so stunning, now I know I must have a Castor Rex one day for sure! She is precious, all the pics are equally wonderful, but my favorite is the one of her laying down showing her tummy.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks guys.:hug:Lol - Crystal I love that picture as well. She has the cutest, whitest bunny belly I have ever seen! 

I'm also loving this camera - especially the macro and super macro settings.






I think you guys may be swamped with Millie photos from now on...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 27, 2007)

I love that last picture of Millie! I just got the same camera not too long ago - you're going to love it!

More Millie pics please - I can't get enough of that gorgeous girl!!:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 27, 2007)

Whoa, that last one is good! Look at that mouth. Um, don't mind my ignorance, but what does Macro do? I have that on mine too, but haven't attempted using it:?. 

Oh, and feel free to blast us with Millie pics! Really, I won't mind.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Crystal - although you may regret saying that!Macro is used when doing close-ups, so it focuses in on the detail. I only found out about it through trial and error on my old camera!

Thanks Patti.Wow - that is so cool you have the same camera! Now I know who to turn to for advice on how to use it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm still learning how to use it - the camera has so many settings! There is a professional photographer that I know who teaches classes in how to use all the different settings and I think I'm going to take it. I know the camera can do so much more than I currently use if for.

I'm sure that Millie will make an excellent subject for your photos while you learn to use you new camera!
*
Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Thanks Patti.Wow - that is so cool you have the same camera! Now I know who to turn to for advice on how to use it.


----------

